# "Around the Room" Layout Design



## GearBeer

Are there any suggestions for "around the room" track designs that are a little more interesting than a large rectangle with filleted corners?

What is typically done to protect the train with these systems? Acrylic walls so it doesn't fall off into the room?

I'm wondering if I'm missing some proper nomenclature because I seem to be having difficulty finding relevant results using the search feature. 

Thanks and sorry for a [probably] redundant thread.


----------



## tworail

Here is one I did, this was for LGB G to fill a 10x20 room:


----------



## T-Man

Do you mean ceiling height above the doorways?
The interests is out there,you just about described it all. It is basciallly a display. A wider shelf will get you two lanes with switches. With wide curves you can run a long train.
Look at the dmiosk thread. He converted his cellar. 
Design it as a shelf or a suspension bridge from the ceiling. The side trusses give you some protection from a fall. Speed has to be controlled. I am not a big fan of ceiling trains in a childs room. Forgive the corny joke.
For Kids, a piece of board under the bed is better.

Now the walk around style is the Bees Knees, with depth you can go all out. That is what you find in the train mags.

I placed a link to the Thread For Dmoisuk I know bad spelling.


----------



## GearBeer

tworail, how is the visibility on the train yard on the right side of the image?

Thanks T-Man, I'll check out that thread. I'm not too worried about kids; I'm 25 and single.


----------



## GearBeer

I'm not finding the "dmiosk" thread. Using the search I get a "no user by that name"-type error and this is the only thread that shows up when I search "dmiosk."

I'd like to do a full size layout, but I really don't have the space at present. Maybe someday.


----------



## tworail

GearBeer said:


> tworail, how is the visibility on the train yard on the right side of the image?


Not sure what you mean. I did a test layout of the tracks on the floor but I suppose if it was 5 ft high visibility would be good as long as you are over 5'5 

I also toyed with the idea of the yard area sitting lower than the main line tracks to give it some more character and depth.


----------



## GearBeer

That's what I was thinking. I imagine mine will have to be rather high, because I have a few sections of an old entertainment center and a book shelf in my den. 

I like the idea of using a lower area, but I'm not sure how easy/difficult it would be to do. 

Ok, now the over-engineer in me is getting out. I wonder how hard it would be to set up an aircraft carrier-style elevator to bring different trains up to the main track level.:laugh:


----------



## tworail

Yeah. Train storage is a problem. I like your idea though. If you have space underneath you can put trains there but it's not as cool as flipping a switch and having them rise up


----------



## tworail

OR - make a hole into another room and put a staging yard in there


----------



## Big Ed

"Design it as a shelf or a suspension bridge from the ceiling. The side trusses give you some protection from a fall. Speed has to be controlled."


I agree with controlling the speed of your train.
You don't have to be like Gomez Adams! (you know who that is right?)

The slower you can run your engine the better I think.
Unless your on your main line then it's pedal to the metal.
But even there you have to control the trains speed around the corners.

How about a catch net all the way around? Just in case.


----------



## GearBeer

Ha! I know who Gomez is, but it took me a moment to recall the scene. On a not entirely unrelated note, my youngest uncle had something of a knack for electricity as a child and regularly rigged my father's Lionel's to jump. 

I don't know about a net all the way around, but I'm giving serious consideration to an acrylic wall. I already have two oak cabinets with acrylic (or is it glass?) doors for my Matchbox cars. 

I'm definitely rusty so forgive the noobishness of the following question:
Is there a way to arbitrarily limit speed or do I just have to be careful?


----------



## Big Ed

GearBeer said:


> Ha! I know who Gomez is, but it took me a moment to recall the scene. On a not entirely unrelated note, my youngest uncle had something of a knack for electricity as a child and regularly rigged my father's Lionel's to jump.
> 
> I don't know about a net all the way around, but I'm giving serious consideration to an acrylic wall. I already have two oak cabinets with acrylic (or is it glass?) doors for my Matchbox cars.
> 
> I'm definitely rusty so forgive the noobishness of the following question:
> Is there a way to arbitrarily limit speed or do I just have to be careful?


The t-man was experimenting with a system. Do a search of his posts.
Got to run. Got to go to a wake. lucky me. More later.


----------



## tworail

Honestly if you run your trains like a normal person they should not fall off. But as far as collisions/derailments go.. acrylic wall is a good idea but annoying to install I'm sure. How wide would your shelf be?

Or put rubber flooring down


----------



## GearBeer

I'm guessing 6-12 inches, depending on how complex I want to get with the scenery. 

I'm giving the acrylic wall a serious thought. It'd be nice to have it arch over to minimize dust collection, too. 

My dad's down tonight so I had him take a picture of me holding one of my trains about where it would be. It looks like there's enough clearance.


----------



## Big Ed

GearBeer said:


> I'm guessing 6-12 inches, depending on how complex I want to get with the scenery.
> 
> I'm giving the acrylic wall a serious thought. It'd be nice to have it arch over to minimize dust collection, too.
> 
> My dad's down tonight so I had him take a picture of me holding one of my trains about where it would be. It looks like there's enough clearance.


Post a picture of it here. So we can get a better idea of what you are going to try to do.

Good luck trying to stop dust!

Don't you know dust gives everything that natural weathered look? 
Just add some of your own weathering first and the dust will finish it nicely.
If you don't know how, get some old stock to practice on you might become a weathering master.
There's plenty of articles on weathering.
I will try to give you a link of someone here. He weathers and sells on e-bay for big bucks. He does an excellent job though.
Just a thought.


----------



## GearBeer

It's not much to get an idea off, but it had a case with a wooden bottom so I thought it would give the best simulation. 

I'm thinking of something that goes around the whole room with a wider area in one corner (above my computer) where I can set up a little switch yard with some structures and trees and such. I'd put some lights underneath to illuminate my desk. 

I'm giving some serious thought to the elevator, now. What can I say, I'm a certified over engineer.


----------



## T-Man

BE a Man! Set up a table and sleep under it. WHo needs a fancy bed anyways. Set the level at chest height. LOL


----------



## GearBeer

But now I'm intrigued by a design challenge! I can't give up without trying! :laugh:

T-Man,

Saw that you added a link to the dmiosuk (sp?) thread. Thanks! That's an amazing setup, quite a bit more ambitious than I'm planning.


----------

